# Inspection Checklist for Field Inspectors



## jmc (Jan 17, 2018)

Good evening everyone. Does anyone know where I could pick up IPC and IMC field inspection checklists for new inspectors? Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2018)

Code book


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2018)

Check thru this site::


http://www.inspect2code.com/downloads/


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2018)

http://shop.iccsafe.org/code-check-...plumbing-mechanical-and-electrical-codes.html


----------



## jmc (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Leonardo Cardenas (Feb 21, 2018)

cda said:


> Code book



hey do you any thing about fire rated doors NFPA 80


----------



## Leonardo Cardenas (Feb 21, 2018)

what am trying to find out  that am studying the NFPA 80  book


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2018)

Leonardo Cardenas said:


> what am trying to find out  that am studying the NFPA 80  book




Welcome


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2018)

Check this site for great info

http://idighardware.com/


I do not think there is a study guide or similar


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2018)

Send a request for this,, fantastic info::



http://idighardware.com/guide/


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2018)

More info;;


http://idighardware.com/decoded-course/


http://idighardware.com/videos/


----------



## cda (Feb 21, 2018)

One more item to request::


http://idighardware.com/2015/11/fire-door-inspection-cards/


----------



## classicT (Feb 22, 2018)

Check out MyBuildingPermit (https://mybuildingpermit.com/inspection-checklist). These are great checklists...

While checklists are helpful, they should not be used in the field if you hope for the new inspectors to survive. Study them, but first time they whip it out in front of a contractor they will lose all authority. Additionally, checklists tend to create inspectors who only look at what is on the checklist, which leaves a lot to be missed.


----------



## Evan Rojas (Mar 12, 2018)

https://www.aconex.com/punch-list-building-inspection-checklists

I hope it will be helpful for you.


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome Evan


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 19, 2018)

Code Check


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 19, 2018)

Leo, you may also want to check with/ become a member of your local NFPA chapter, members love to help "newbees".


----------

